# Pictures of your garden...



## trodery

Just thought I would try to encourage folks to post up a picture of your garden and then maybe update it in a month or so.

This is mine/my neighbors garden, we are working it together.


----------



## tec

Looks good. What you got in addition to maters?


----------



## grandpa cracker

Looks like it`s off to a good start. Nothing beats a home grown anything .


----------



## trodery

tec said:


> Looks good. What you got in addition to maters?


Maters
Onions 
Bell Peppers
Jalapenos
Squash
Beans
Eggplant
Corn


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Here is a couple of spots pics taken few weeks ago. first is a shot of 2 parts of 2 gardens (I have several) the first is brocoli, cabbage and my starter leeks. the second is potatos with butter lettuce growing in between. I do that a lot with above and below ground plants. I plant a ton of carrots where I plant tomatoes, tomatillos and tobacco. I will take pics of my asparagus beds and herb beds


----------



## trodery

DANG B4B...that is some nice garden space you have there!


----------



## Meadowlark

BEER4BAIT said:


> ... I will take pics of my asparagus beds and herb beds


I'd like to see those....and ask you to comment on your methods for asparagus. I haven't had much success with it in our climate. Thanks.

p.s. will post a garden picture next day or so.


----------



## sandollr

Daaangg!! B4B! Beautiful! Guess the water from Lake Mannagottapee raises great crops. 

Very nice gardens. You need somebody to live in the gardeners house and tend those gardens?

Nice!


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Here are some more , it started to rain so had to run. The first is a new asparagus bed it is about 20 x 18 in the center is chalots with asparagus groing on each side with leek beds on the out side. The 2 trees are rosemary a friend gave me after Christmas that makes abot 15 now. The second is nothin but cellery, tomatos, tomatillos, tobacco, and peppers started with seeds they will go in the garden in April. I like to mix perenial herbs with the asparagus but not mint. The asparagus is all up but as small as a Bic pen. They will be big enough in 3 years or so.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

Here is my garden project...got a late start because of the weather. Got the rows done (will post pics later) and now have to wait again because of the heavy rains we just got hwell: 
It is about 16,000 sq ft.



















*The start of my pond. We took dirt from here to build up the garden area. The pond when its finished will be 44,000 sq ft surface area.*


----------



## trodery

Now THAT is a garden!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

I got this far before the rain put a stop to my progress...


----------



## Blue_Wave028

Imagine what your back would feel like after picking one row of green beans!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

Blue_Wave028 said:


> Imagine what your back would feel like after picking one row of green beans!


I know what it feels like:work:

4 years ago I had that area covered in purple hulls.

Hoeing those rows is what really gets me down in my back.


----------



## bjt7290

*my container garden*

Maters, Squash, Bell Pepers, Banana peppers. Not much but better than nothin'.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Its small, but its my first.*

I got a small one for this year and its my 1st......

I have red leaf lettuce, cauliflower, bell peppers, eggplant, Cherry Peppers, jalapeno peppers, onions, blueberries and a couple different types of tomatoes.......


----------



## snapper

Those are some healthy looking plants, what is that growing in the big trough?


----------



## sandollr

Dang! Rich, you must be able to grow some melons in that sand. Beautiful garden.

(Robowader, not gonna touch the statement about it's small, but it's my first.)


----------



## RAYSOR

Great pics to all, they look great,


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Just flowers in the in the planter boxes*



snapper said:


> Those are some healthy looking plants, what is that growing in the big trough?


Those that you can see are blue salvia's and some autumn mums that are still going strong.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

*Garden*

Here is mine! You have to enjoy the scarecrow!


----------



## baldhunter

It's still drier than Hades here in Corpus Christi and it's taking a lot of water to keep my garden going,but the harvest bounty is starting to begin!


----------



## Blue_Wave028

Holy ****....you are about to have squash coming out of your ears if you aren't already.


----------



## Dark_ale

Here is my stuff


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy

*Garden*

Here's my garden:
Cherry tomatoes, red onions, white onions, cantaloupe (not doing well), cucumbers, yellow squash, zuchini, brussel sprouts (I was in for a shocker when I googled brussel sprouts and found out how they grow), herbs- thyme, sage, rosemary, cilantro, orengano, a few jalepeno & bell pepper plants. I just made "chipolte chili" for dinner tonight with the most ingredients I have ever used before in my garden- wow, was that good!

I live in an RV park, so I don't have much room, but I think I did alright for my first time.


----------



## LDL

So that's what Brussle Sprout's look like when there born ? I did'nt have a clue !


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy

I know... isn't that crazy. I had know idea. I kept looking inside the leaves to see if I could find growth and never did. Finally I had to get on-line and do some research. It looks like from the story of the "Beanstalk"! I wonder if I'm going to have to build a structure to hold them up? Weird!


----------



## Brew

TWB, normally the stalk is strong enough to support itself but if you want to insure that they don't go over you can stake them or use a tomato cage. When harvest time comes you can cut down the stalk as close to the base as possible and stand it in a jug of water like a cut flower and it'll last a week or more, Start from the bottom and only remove as many sprouts as you need for a meal. Only harvest 1 stalk at a time unless your feeding an army. You'll lose a few sprouts on the plants still in the garden but the ones up towards the top will be fine.


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy

Hey **** yankee,
Thanks for the great information!!! Now I got another problem... my yellow squash are coming out and half of them are getting... like all black mold or something on them and rotting them. What am I doing wrong or what should I be doing?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Travelingwithbuddy said:


> my yellow squash are coming out and half of them are getting... like all black mold or something on them and rotting them. What am I doing wrong or what should I be doing?


Here ya go:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2064052&postcount=5


----------



## locolobo

*reply, black mold*

TWB, You sure have a lotta stuff in there. What time of the day are you watering? Sounds like it may be a fungus. Watering in the evening followed by the cooler temps at night promotes fungus growth. Try watering in the AM. this gives the foliage time to dry before evening.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Mine is coming along*

I have already got some tomato's and bell pepper's. Not to mention all of the red leaf lettuce we have been eating since mid march.


----------



## Profish00

It's not much but it produces


----------



## Profish00

Break out the real camera:texasflag


----------



## seawings

My wife loves dirt...the kind she make (composts all that she can) and plants wherever she can. So, when we purchased a little place up on Lake Livingston, one of the deciding points was the amount of sunlight it had (read that places to plant vegetables). Here are a few pictures of the garden...flower beds abound also, more on those later. First beds along the property line were not enought...note new bed being developed.


----------



## SPECKulator

I haven't posted pics of my garden yet. Here are a few. This is my first garden at this house. All I did was till the soil, add some compost and manure and got after it. I'm pleased with the results. It is only about 12' x 16'. I will expand it next time. I have cherry tomatoes, beefsteaks, homesteads, jalapenos, banana peppers, bell peppers, yellow, white and zuchini squash, cucumbers and green beans. Everything is producing well. The cucumbers and squash have been ridiculous. The cucumbers average 12-14" long - the longest so far at 15 1/2". I picked one zuchini that was over 15" long with a 3 1/2" diameter (in the middle of the last pic).


----------

